# Mixing red and blue rili shrimp



## MamaFish (Mar 6, 2013)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think they will breed and make red rilis, blue rilis and blue bodied red rilis.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

As Long as the babies are blue red or mixed. I'm good. 

Is it like mixing CRS/CBS where babies can be either? I just don't want generic babies


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

you will get a mix of red and blues. mine were funny over time all mine turned blue. then a while later they went back to red. im not talking about color change shrimp but all i started with was red rili and over time the blue color became dominate where i was no longer getting red rili just blues. then a while later they started spitting out the red rili again


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

haha okay works for me! thanks for the quick reply.. the 4 berried female were waiting in a cup debating what tank to migrate too


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

~.~ trust me mine is blue... but it looks like tiny red dots on em


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

MamaFish said:


> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think they will breed and make red rilis, blue rilis and blue bodied red rilis.


100% correct. :thumbsup:


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! they are all happily in one tank.. Ill have to remove the CPD's before the babys hatch. (doubling as a breeding tank).. 

But who could resist buy 4 berried females! Turns out 3 are blue rilis and one looks like a red with blue eggs..(rather then yellow as most red rillis.. so maybe has already been mixed)


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Score! Only 3 more cpd's to catch before they hatch


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

cool, I want to try these


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Hopefully my 4 new burrided ones will turn into 40 shrimplets in a few weeks


----------

